# lost pin kit and rope on pine creek



## eideho (Apr 29, 2009)

Which Pine Creek in what state?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

eideho said:


> Which Pine Creek in what state?


Since he is in Buena Vista, I would guess he is talking about Pine Creek Rapid on the Arkansas.


----------



## eideho (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't know Upsidedown, but his avatar states Louisiana. I don't get to Colorado much. Pine Creek Rapids on the main Idaho Salmon is just down the road from me and gets a lot of day use and the North Fork store keeps a river "Lost and Found".


----------



## damax101 (Jul 25, 2006)

Eideho, it seems like you are trying to give this guy a hard time when you are missing the key points of this post. If you don't know where Buena Vista is, it's probably not near you and you don't need to say anything. And if his avatar says Louisiana, why are you talking about about Idaho?


----------



## upsidedown1 (Jul 5, 2010)

It was on pine creek on the Arkansas River outside of Buena Vista, Colorado, United States of America. Thanks


----------



## eideho (Apr 29, 2009)

Key Points: 
1. His Avatar says he is from Louisiana, not Colorado, Idaho, or bumfuk. Pine Creeks in Louisiana generally lack whitewater of the type discussed in this forum.
2. Pine Creek on the Main Salmon is a major play place that people all over use - I saw both Louisiana and Colorado license plates on raft shuttles and kayakers this weekend. He could have been here for all what I knew from his post.
3. There a about one billion Pine Creeks in the US. Colorado does not have the only fun one around.
4. If he was talking about the Pine Creek near North Fork, I was trying to help the guy - not give him a hard time. People use the store as a lost and found.
5. I know where Breckenridge is and even where Colorado is.
6. Since trying to help imust be missing the key point of this website, I will now shut up and let you rule.





have


----------

